# tica wasabi



## USEF THE MAG (Jul 7, 2006)

TICA Wasabi WC Baitcast Reels

8 precision stainless steel rust resistant ball bearings. 
Forged aluminium alloy spool. 
One piece aluminium frame CNC machined. 
Instant anti-reverse. 
Centrifugal brake system. 
Star drag. 
Quick remove sideplate. 
Line out alarm. 
Forged aluminum alloy handle knob.
Retail : $162.99

Model
Cost Gear Ratio Weight Bearings Line Retrieved
Handle Turn LineCapacity(lb-yds) 
WC205

5.2 13.3 oz 8RRB+1RB 23.2 in 14-275|17-210|20-165 


http://s99.photobucket.com/albums/l298/fishing5150/?action=view&current=Tica_Wasabi_fish_reels.jpg


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

Too pricey , no mags , doesn't hold enough line. If this reel was 60 dollars cheaper it would be worth a shot since it looks easy to mag. 

There is no way i would pay more than a 525 costs to get this reel.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I'm going to have to agree. Pricing it over a 525 mag is not the brightest marketing I have ever seen...

Would I love to give it a try? Sure! Would I spend that much money on it to try it when I could buy known commodities for less? Not a chance. 

What's next, a brown one called the Tica Shiite (sorry, not making middle east reference but rather spelling poop in a different way so as to not offend )?


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

The only way the could get away with them pricing this over the 525 is if it was left handed  once again no love for the lefties!!!!!


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I take that back I found that they make it lefty and found it for $135 free shipping


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Yeah, but the thing isn't graphite, like the 525. 1 piece aluminum frame is nice. If it came magged, too, then I wouldn't be surprised if it was in the $180 range.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I think I am going to pre order a lefty if I get this promotion that my project manager came and told me about. he said they have to interview everyone that puts in for it but I am the front runner. I will have to treat myself


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

justinfisch01 said:


> I think I am going to pre order a lefty if I get this promotion that my project manager came and told me about. he said they have to interview everyone that puts in for it but I am the front runner. I will have to treat myself


honeslty i've spoken with alot of folks about the reels being made to be LH. THey aint gonna do it, and the ones avail to leftys are horrid. I would strongly reccomend just getting used to the way the right handed conventionals work. Abu MAY being the keyword offer some of the reels in teh next line up, but by the time that actually reaches the american market......


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

no disrespect but I am left handed its just the way I am. It would be like telling you to switch. And of course you say that you would if you had too but in reality its not that easy. Its tough. If its available I will take my chances.


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

I don't find switching too much of an issue. I switch back and forth from spinners to conventional all the time when fishing. To me thats the same concept expect one the reel is on the bottom of the rod and the other its on top.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Which hand do you reel with. Do you reel with the same hand both spinners and conventional reels


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*I'm the same way*

I was born left handed. I write and throw with my right hand because my parents thought I'd fit in better as a righty. Stupid theory, gee mom and dad, you are Mormon, a Mormon ain't gonna fit in unless you live in Utah. 

Enough of that side rant 

I play hockey left handed. I do a two handed backend in tennis that is really a two handed left handed forehand (think monica seles for idea of two handed forehand).

I have an abu reel that is left handed and prefered it. But, due to most reels being right handed, I just learned to adapt.

I did notice the abu 7000 is available in a left handed model.

If you need an abu ab in the 5000 size (5600AB?), let me know.


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

justinfisch01 said:


> Do you reel with the same hand both spinners and conventional reels


Nope, right hand on conventionals & left on spinners.

Now the tuffer one is my bass tournament fishing buddies that switched over to casting left banded so that they wouldn't have to switch hands to reel when the lure hit the water. They claimed that you could miss several fish during the switch because you couldn't make good hook-sets etc.....


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

justinfisch01 said:


> Which hand do you reel with. Do you reel with the same hand both spinners and conventional reels


Both spinners on the left conv on the right.


----------



## skiffisher (Apr 10, 2005)

I am glad to know I am not the only one that switches hands between conventional and spinning.

I thought I was weird

MATT


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm right handed but I try to buy left handed conventionals if they're available... converted to that to be able to cast right handed and not have to shift the rod... figured it if was good enough for a spinner it'd work with the revolving spools also...


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

justinfisch01 said:


> Which hand do you reel with. Do you reel with the same hand both spinners and conventional reels


With spinners I hold the rod in my right hand and reel with my left. With conventionals I hold the rod in my left hand and reel with my right.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

ffemtreed said:


> With spinners I hold the rod in my right hand and reel with my left. With conventionals I hold the rod in my left hand and reel with my right.


ditto


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Well before I got tired of it I was heavily into bass fishing. at 19 yrs old I went out and bought a real bass boat. Had tons of bass tackle and I learned to throw a conventional left handed. Fishing long days and hundreds of casts a day. You become pretty accustom to left handed conventionals. I am just glad that they are come out with a lefty. I can't see why the quaity of a left handed model would differ from the right handed one. All the parts are going to be cut from the same stock but in reverse. If the righty is a piece of chit then the left will be too, if the right is good so will the left.


----------



## Mullet Breath (Nov 15, 2006)

ffemtreed said:


> With spinners I hold the rod in my right hand and reel with my left. With conventionals I hold the rod in my left hand and reel with my right.


Ditto as well

But, I say what works for you is what matters. A friend I used to bass fish tournaments with through left handed reels. All Abus until Shimano made Curados and Calcuttas left handed. No doubt it sucks there are not many lefty reels out there, but it sounds like Justinfisch01 is willing to deal with it and make the best with what's available, and that's really a good way to look at it to me.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

What the hey, there's worse things in this world than having to fish with an ABU


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I agree. Abu's have been the only conventional surf fishing reel I have fished. The main and only reason is that they make a lefthanded model. I know there is some others but the budget doesn't allow for them right now. I just want something that casts well, left handed and holds a little more line then my 6501's. I will have to saw I gained a little confidence landing the fish on the left with a 6501!


----------

